# New Holland TL80 Opinions



## Bullseye77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Been looking to add another 80-100hp cab tractor and my dealer left a message to say they may be getting one in on trade. Its a New Holland TL80. I don't know the details as far as the year, hrs, ect. I currently have a TL100A and love the tractor. I'm just not that familiar with the TL80. Don't really see many of them around my area. Are they a good reliable tractor? Any known common "issues" with them? It would be added to help with cutting and baling hay. Disc mower is a New Holland H6740 3pt mower and baler is a New Holland BR7060.

I'd appreciate any feed back

Thanks


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome Bullseye, known the little that I know about NH, the TL 80 is probably almost identical to the TL100. Could have the same engine, tran, etc. The computer controls the HP, I believe. When I checked seem they had the same pistons, crank, turbo, etc. other NH models I was researching different models one time. I would check some of the parts (piston, crank) on a TL 80 and TL 100 on either NH or Messick's web site. My 2 pennies worth.

Larry


----------



## CaseIH (Feb 6, 2016)

Bullseye77,

I can't speak to the exact new holland model your referencing, however I am just about certain that is the exact same tractor as my case jx1080u... What makes me say that is I have picked up filters for my case at the local new holland dealer, they, if my memory serves me correctly told me those models cross over.... If that is the case I have been very happy with my case, I have about 2000 hours on it thus far and use if for baling, disc mowing ect. Its a two wheel cab model, pre emissions, been pleased, no problems to report as of yet.

I'll attach a pic, let me no if you think they are the same.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I have a TL80 cab tractor that is a 2001 with roughly 2400 hours. 4X4 with a FIL. Good basic tractor. I also have TS110 and there is a HUGE power increase with the 110 i never thought it would make that big of a difference. I bale with a NH650 and make a 4x6 bale and can bale 3-4 miles an hour quicker with the 110 as opposed to the 80. I now use the 80 for cutting and raking and the baler stays on the 110. I just recently have had a issue with a fuel line cracking that took some work to get figured out. Other than that its been a good tractor, I bought it used and have put 1400 hours on it mostly in the hay field. The TL80 was my first bailing tractor and it got me by. I bought the 110 last year and wonder how I made it so long with just an 80 horse. I can tell you if im looking for another hay tractor it will be no smaller than a 100hp.

Jeff


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

TL is nh 35 series in new numbering. Fiat heritage machine, wide range of trim level from basic manual transmission up to power reverser and dual speed.

That means wide range of prices for the same model number.


----------



## Bullseye77 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## GOOD HAY (Aug 8, 2010)

Your TL80 should be the same as our Case IH JX80 , check Tractor Data We have a JX80 Case Ih 2wd platform which we have used for hay since 2007 just love the tractor. No issues what so ever with 2200 hrs now. We use it on 9ft discbine, NH 570 and now NH 1038. Last June we were able to find a TL90A cab tractor in 2wd with 2000 hrs and it has turned out to be just as nice to operate. As long as it has been looked after you should be good to go. .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Cih equivalent is a JXu not the JX


----------

